# Overlapping display in different monitors

## NeoRiddle

Hi!

I have two monitors, and I want to display one desktop in my laptop's monitor and the other desktop in the lcd monitor.

Instead of this, I have those displays overlapped.

How can I solve this?

Here you have some info...

'xrand -q' soutput: http://dpaste.com/153947/

when I run: "xrandr --output LVDS --right-of VGA" it outputs: http://dpaste.com/153949/

and the /var/log/Xorg.0.log : http://pastebin.ca/1776575 (if you want an updated output please ask me).

/etc/X11/xorg.conf http://dpaste.com/153988/

If you need some extra info, please be free to ask me!

Thank you very much!

----------

## VinzC

You need to define a Virtual screen size:

```
Virtual      3200 1200
```

That is 1920+1280 by 1200 (i.e. the maximum height of your virtual screen). Also type this:

```
xrandr --output LVDS --auto --output VGA --right-of LVDS --auto
```

so that both screens use their native resolution at once.

----------

## NeoRiddle

 *VinzC wrote:*   

> You need to define a Virtual screen size:
> 
> ```
> Virtual      3200 1200
> ```
> ...

 

Thank you very much.

I have test with your suggestion, here you have my /etc/X11/xorg.conf file with this configuration (http://dpaste.com/154764/).

And when I run your command it throws:

```

$ xrandr --output LVDS --auto --output VGA --right-of LVDS --auto

xrandr: screen cannot be larger than 2048x2048 (desired size 3200x1200)

```

Another idea?

Thank you!

----------

## VinzC

 *NeoRiddle wrote:*   

> Another idea?
> 
> Thank you!

 

Merge sections @ 88 and 92. There are two sections with Depth=24. IMHO the second one is left apart.

```
Section "Screen"

   Identifier   "ScreenLCD"

   Device      "Intel Corporation Mobile Integrated Graphics Controller"

   Monitor      "Generic Monitor"

   DefaultDepth   24

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth      16

      Modes      "1280x800" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

      Virtual      3200 1200

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth      24

      Modes      "1280x800" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

      Virtual      3200 1200

   EndSubSection

EndSection
```

In fact you need a Virtual clause in each of the Display subsections.

----------

## NeoRiddle

 *VinzC wrote:*   

>  *NeoRiddle wrote:*   Another idea?
> 
> Thank you! 
> 
> Merge sections @ 88 and 92. There are two sections with Depth=24. IMHO the second one is left apart.
> ...

 

I merged these lines, as you can see here: http://dpaste.com/154939/

but still happening same:

```

$ xrandr --output LVDS --auto --output VGA --right-of LVDS --auto

xrandr: screen cannot be larger than 2048x2048 (desired size 3200x1200)

```

----------

## Gh0str1d3r

which chipset do you use? I have read about a problem of the intel 945GM chip with virtual screens larger than 2048x2048 

see

http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Xorg_RandR_1.2#Using_xrandr_to_do_useful_things

----------

## VinzC

Weird. What version of Xorg have you installed? Normally recent versions no longer require input device sections anymore -- it has nothing to do with your issue, I know but it helps tiding up the config a little bit. With recent kernels, e.g. 2.6.32, xorg.conf is even optional and all the work (screen positioning and resizing) is done automatically.

----------

## NeoRiddle

 *VinzC wrote:*   

> Weird. What version of Xorg have you installed? Normally recent versions no longer require input device sections anymore -- it has nothing to do with your issue, I know but it helps tiding up the config a little bit. With recent kernels, e.g. 2.6.32, xorg.conf is even optional and all the work (screen positioning and resizing) is done automatically.

 

Here you have xorg* package version:

```

# emerge -vp xorg-server xorg-x11

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.6.5-r1  USE="dmx hal ipv6 sdl xorg -debug -kdrive -minimal -nptl -tslib" 4,575 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-x11-7.4-r1  0 kB

```

and I'm currently running this kernel version:

```
# uname -a

Linux neobalam 2.6.30-gentoo-r4 #2 SMP Wed Aug 12 02:54:46 CDT 2009 i686 Genuine Intel(R) CPU T2300 @ 1.66GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

----------

## VinzC

 *Gh0str1d3r wrote:*   

> which chipset do you use? I have read about a problem of the intel 945GM chip with virtual screens larger than 2048x2048 
> 
> see
> 
> http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Xorg_RandR_1.2#Using_xrandr_to_do_useful_things

 

Didn't know that!

 *Quote:*   

> Note that the maximum supported size of the virtual desktop for the Intel 945GM series of chipset with 3D acceleration enabled, is 2048x2048. The virtual screen can be larger but DRI will be disabled.

 

----------

## NeoRiddle

 *VinzC wrote:*   

>  *Gh0str1d3r wrote:*   which chipset do you use? I have read about a problem of the intel 945GM chip with virtual screens larger than 2048x2048 
> 
> see
> 
> http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Xorg_RandR_1.2#Using_xrandr_to_do_useful_things 
> ...

 

Mmm, this page say only bad news  :Sad: 

I hope intel cards have better resolution on virtual display.

----------

